# Beretta 81 handloads



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Looking around checking load data for my new to me Mod. 81, I stumbled on some Buffalo Bore 32 ACP ammo designated +P. Is it OK to use in my very good surplus Model 81? I understand continual use will accelerate wear and tear, but is it safe for a few +P handloads?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mdi said:


> Looking around checking load data for my new to me Mod. 81, I stumbled on some Buffalo Bore 32 ACP ammo designated +P. Is it OK to use in my very good surplus Model 81? I understand continual use will accelerate wear and tear, but is it safe for a few +P handloads?


I am not a reloader, and own a Model 81BB, but I don't run any Buffalo Bore ammo through it. Personally, the Beretta would probably handle those loads, but I would not make a range trip of that ammo.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I reload for every gun I own except my rimfires and a Russian battle rifle cartridge. I rarely go to max on any load but I was curious about a new to me gun. I'm having trouble finding 32 ACP brass and during some research I stumbled upon Buffalo Bore's +P ammo...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The Beretta 81 has an aluminum frame,,,
I have nothing to base this on except my gut instinct,,,
But I don't think it's a good idea to run hot ammo in any aluminum frame handgun.

My 81 just hums with Fiocchi ball ammo.

Aarond

.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't think there is a SAAMI standard for +P 32 ACP ammo.
I wouldn't shoot ammo _called_ +P in anything if it is not a SAAMI standard +P ammo.
To me, calling ammunition +P when +P does not exist in said caliber just screams OVERLOAD.

Sam


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Agree that SAAMI data does not include +P for 32 ACP, that could find.. I have been loading since '69 and 99.9 percent of the time use published data only and I have very rarely loaded to max. recommended charges (If I want more power, I go with a bigger gun). I am beginning to reload for a new to me gun and new to me cartridge so during my research and component search I found Buffalo Bore's site and their 32 ACP "+P". Having no experience/knowledge about this gun/cartridge I posed the question. I have no intention of assembling +P loads and _*sometimes a feller just wants to know...*_

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=132


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

SamBond said:


> To me, calling ammunition +P when +P does not exist in said caliber just screams OVERLOAD.


When I made the above statement I was thinking of ammunition makers that sell what they decide to call +P ammo.

Some ammunition makers sell 357 and 44 magnum ammo that they "call" +P but of course there is no SAAMI +P for those calibers. I've seen reports of those *"*+P*"* loads causing hard extraction and even cases sticking so badly that they have to be hammered out of the chamber.
I always recommend staying away from ammo that the manufacturer sells as +P if there is no "real" +P in that caliber.

Sam


----------

